# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 21.02 Released - 6th April 2019

## mohamed73

*What is New ?*   *Generic Qualcomm* * 1. Added Reset Screen Locks without data lose in EDL mode
2. Added Disable Screen Locks without data lose [Encrypted, Unencrypted Devices Supported ] / EDL mode
3. Fixed and Improved Qualcomm IMEI Repair Methods
4. Added Repair IMEI QCN Method
5. Improved QCN Read and Write
6. Added QFil Supported Read Firmware Backup with patch.xml generation
7. Added Firmware backup Support with Small Userdata Size   Asus * * 1. Improved Asus Raw Extractor
2. Improved Asus Raw Fastboot Flashing
3. Added Asus Raw Flashing in EDL Mode [World's First]
4. Added Reset Screen Locks in EDL Mode without Data Lose
5. Added Disable Screen Locks without data lose in Fastboot Mode [World's First]  Vivo* * 1. Added Screen Locks Reset without data lose in EDL mode* * 2. Re-Added Vivo Demo Fixer for these Models*  * Vivo V5 Plus
Vivo V7 Plus
Vivo V7 1718
Vivo Y21L
Vivo Y53
Vivo Y55L
Vivo Y66  ZTE*  *1. Added New Methods of FTM and Diag Mode IMEI Repair  
2. Improved Flashing
3. Added QCN Read / Write Option
4. Added Screen Lock Reset / Disable without data Lose [Encrypted and Unencrypted devices Supported] / EDL Mode  Huawei*  *1. Fixed Huawei APP Extractor
2. Fixed and Improved Huawei Flashing
3. Added Disable Screen Locks without data lose in MTP Mode [World's First]* * 4. Added Huawei APP Flashing in EDL mode for these Ids*  * MSM 8610
MSM 8612
MSM 8909
MSM 8916
MSM 8936
MSM 8937
MSM 8974
MSM 8976
MSM 8x10  Motorola* *
1. Fixed and Improved Motorola fastboot Flashing 
3. Added Disable Screen Locks without data lose in Fastboot Mode [World's First]  Xioami*  *1. MI Account Reset Method have been Improved 
2. Re-Added MI Fastboot Flashing
3. Added Reset Screen Locks without data lose in EDL mode
4. Added Disable Screen Locks without data lose [Encrypted, Unencrypted Devices Supported ] / EDL mode  Android 
Re-Added Android Tab
1. APK Installer
2. System APK Installer
3. APK Uninstaller
4. Copy any APK from Device to PC
5. Audio Files Manager
6. Factory Mode Reset
7. Device Screen Capture
8. Language Changer
9. Build.prop editor
10. ADB Sideload Flasher
11. and many more... * * Added lz4 Extractor*  * 1. Extract as Files
2. Extract as .md5.tar [Odin Supported] * * Reboots*  * 1. Added DFU to EDL mode Reboot
2. Fixed Fastboot to EDL mode Reboot  Added  1. Reset Screen Lock without data lose in EDL Mode
2. Added Disable Screen Locks without data Lose [Encrypted and Unencrypted devices Supported] / EDL Mode
for these Brands 
1. Blu
2. Casper
3. Cat
4. General Mobile
5. Gionee
6. Hisense
7. LeCo
8. LYF
9. NOKIA
10. OnePlus
11. Panasonic
12. Smartfren
13. Smartisen
14. Sugar
15. Swipe
16. Various Brands
17. Vestel Venus
18. Wiko
19. 10.or
20. 360 Mobile 
Fixed Loader Sending and Reading partitions for some Models 
LG tab have been doped out from this Version, will be re-added after Confirmed Working    We Are Adding One more Month Free For All UAT Users due to Late Update *  *WARNING : IMEI                   Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair   is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written   in    Phone       Back .                    We are not responsible for any Problem caused by     mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for     any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.    * *  D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Buy Now | Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## almalki55

شكراااااااااااااا لك

----------


## tameur

شكراااااااااااااا لك

----------


## sofianDVD

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## aliloubir

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## مصطفى حتاته

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

